# New layout design...



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Okay... New year .. new layout time !.... Way overdue. I have a modest space in which to operate (I'm a tjet guy). *Rules are 36" x 80" * *absolute maximum*... small but honest! Using state of the art cutting edge track design software which I myself created just this morning before breakfast ( I call it Trackme 1000 B.C. ).... I actually set this one up. Ran it for a bit and enjoyed the flow compared to my current klunker. I thought this would give 4 things... some straights to get up speed, some curvies to give me road course cruising, elevation changes to keep it visually interesting, and enough room to provide for landscaping opportunities. This will be sunken into my workdesk, boxed in under plexiglass same as last time, only a little wider and longer. Take a look and FEEL FREE to point out any troubling aspects (besides the image itself). If you have seen any interesting new designs lately on the small side, please post or point me to them. This one uses 38 pcs of Tomy track (types listed below). 

Thanks in advance. nuther dave

12" R 1/8 , 9" R 1/4 c , 9" R 1/8 c , 6" R 1/8 c
15' str , 9" str , 6" str


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Here are some 2-lane designs, and one single lane design, that I've come up with that will fit in your 36" x 80" space.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

And some more ...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

And the rest...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Nope, no changes. I still like it! :thumbsup:
Hey, 'Nuther, where can I get a copy of your track design software? Looks like a nice replacement for the "Trackmate" that I missed out on.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*add 4 intersection tracks and it will be perfect...*

Hey ND,

That layout looks like fun driving down the straights and then the s - curves for T-Jet roding around on a Sat or Sun afternoon. 

The only thing I would try is to put 4 - lane interchanges in and that would do it. lol Ran downstairs and put this together quick as I don't have the ability to figure out those fancy smancy track layout programs.



















Bob...zilla


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

First track of the new year.....I'm thinking....


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Nuther, I like your design a lot, especially with the elevation change, and the hillsides and overpasses I can visualize. My only question - is there a way to incorporate any 18" radius curves? I was looking at the lower left corner, it would shorten the straights a little but it would neat having a high speed sweeper at the beginning or end of the long one instead of a 9" curve.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Double Helix Blind Spots and Beer Goggles*

As I dont have the fancy Trackme 1000 bc, I ran this through my older program..."Cro-magna-track". So one has to imagine the other dimensions projected on the cave wall and extrapolate.

Observing from a pure vertical point the lower portion of the technical braid appears easy to navigate. Perhaps workable in a cribbed mock up state as well. 

However my concern would be the multiple blind spots created after landscaping the grassy knolls. Might be OK when your standing right over it in the Oswald position; but in the standard beer swilling slot-tard position, AKA slouched, wouldnt a portion of your new technical fun have to be done with radar? Fer a caveman 'speriment, maybe you could thumb tac some hacked up cardboard box to your cribbing to simulate the blinds. Drink three beers and then try to drive it. 

Perhaps turn 2 could become more of a wide radius sweeper and run straight under the elevated technical portion. In other words straighten the lower portion of the double helix and use a small reverse curve to tie the new blip straight at the exit of the widened turn 2 and the respective entrance into turn 3.

The disclaimer here is the relationship between the actual layout height and the operating position of drivers. Can ya see where yer going when seated comfortably?

Thats why they call them blind spots....cuz ya cant see them 'til it's too late. Just my two cents Nuther. I still owe you three more to clear my 5 cent debt.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thanks and more please !*

Thanks to all for the input.... keep it coming if ya got any more ideas!!... The 36 x 80 limitation is like the last day of vacation, it gets used up REAL fast. I will fiddle with some of these new designs and any others that are brought up. Thanks !!... nd


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

*36x80*

This is old school but still good. and If you want to do some true life like landscaping.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

*36x80*

If you haven't seen this in your travels, it will give you a lot of track for the size.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Wow!...*

SO MANY great designs..... :freak: this is not gonna be easy! Thank-You guys! nd


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

Man that's really something else. What can you come up with for a 4 lane setup on the same size board? dave


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

rideinstile said:


> What can you come up with for a 4 lane setup on the same size board?


Gee, thought you'd never ask.

Here's a 25-foot 4-lane that was built as a temporary track on a 30" hollowcore door (with 1x3 side extensions) for a weekend get-together a few years ago. Final overall size - 35"x79". Original Aurora lock & joiner track pieces (except the chicane, which uses some modified Tomy 6"R-1/8 curves). 

Fine for T-jets, early AFXs. If you want to use strong-magnet cars, or Tomy track throughout, you'll need to get rid of the bump section on the short straight, and also have the track gradually rise to the overpass instead of using the Aurora bridge-track hump section. This course worked very well for seven or eight guys who hadn't touched a controller since 1972 or so, doing mostly three-lap "crash and burn" races with Tjets and JLs sorted into six different performance classes. Controllers were the old dark-blue Aurora Russkit 60 ohm pistolgrips working from 20-volt (or was it 22?) Aurora Tjet powerpacks, one per lane.

Cheers,
- D


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

WOW!!! I really like that!!! Only problem is I don't have Aurora or Tomy track just Tyco with 9 and 12 inch turns, but that really is nice. I like that. Thanks, Dave


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

Could you please tell me what tracks you used to make this? Thanks, Dave


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

rideinstile said:


> Could you please tell me what tracks you used to make this? Thanks, Dave


 Sure, Dave. Here is a larger graphic of the course with a track list and a color-code key.

Looking at it, I see two problems for reproducing it in Tomy or Tyco track.
No. 1 is fairly easy - at the right end of the two top straights there are four of Aurora's 7-inch straight sections. Replace them with 6" pieces and all that you'll do will be shorten those two straights by one inch.

No. 2 is not so simple. Under the bridge, lurk a pair of 5-inch straights. I know Tomy doesn't make that length, and I don't think Tyco ever did either. With a little effort, you could get a fiver by chopping an inch out of a 6-inch piece, then gluing, filling and soldering. Or, just replace the fives with sixes, and hope that track and joint flexing will take care of the small difference.

Makes me wonder how come nobody since early Aurora has made any odd-numbered sizes. You'd think Tomy would have come out with a 5" straight. Once you move beyond constant-radius 90-degree curves, you're going to start needing odd sizes to make the track ends meet without fudging. It's probably just evidence that the laws of geometry have changed over the years.

-- D


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Great 4 laner...*

Thanks for posting that dslot. Gives me a pause for thought on 2 vs 4 lanes. I'll likely stick with 2... but you never say never! I kind of want to work with what I have on hand in order to keep my costs down. I picked up a BB Battlers set and have a modest amount of extras I scavenged off an older layout. Gonna keep shuffling stuff around for a few more days. If anybody comes up with another winner (they've all been)... I'm all ears and eyes!!! Post Up ! !  

Thanks guys... nuther dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's some 4-lane door tracks that still allow for a little scenery. One with overpass and one without. Small but raceable.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

TJD another thing to consider is maybe a hairpin turn? I'm not a big fan of them as they don't allow alot of the older cars to run real well without changing the pickup shoes or some other such thing but this would give you a few more options on ways to run your track.

I did a 4'x4' track 2 or 3 mos. ago and used a hairpin. Did the trick but the 4' straights were just really brutal for the newer cars. Worked ok for the old stuff but as I said the new stuff... ummm no.

3'x6.8' is a tight track though. Hope it all works out well. :thumbsup: 

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the break down, it's just a shame that Tyco doesn't make any unique sizes like this. I've found really nice custom 6" curves on ebay, it really looks like they did a nice job. I'm going to have to save up and buy some of them. Thanks again for the other ideas too. Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Oh yes.. I've had these ....*



Xence said:


> another thing to consider is maybe a hairpin turn?


First track I built a few years ago (permanent) had 5 hairpins. No piece of sectional track does a better job of turning a track back inside itself and allows you to fill up the square inches like a hairpin. The layout I'm replacing now has 1... This time I'm going totally without them. I do like them because I only do tjets and never met a tjet that couldn't negotiate them handily. However, concerned friends will stage a forced intervention and put me into a 12 step program if I use them again ! ! ... This next layout I'd like to end up being a comprimise between a technical portion and a smooth fast section. I want to try to keep it graceful, balanced, landscape friendly, and fun. Yes... I want it all...lol... in a smaller than normal package...doh !... but ultimately this is doable. Better a small track than no track though!! 

nd

here's a couple pics of the old and current (soon to be replaced) tracks.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow.. Both of those tracks look like a lot fun! Can't wait to see what you choose for your next track!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

No worries Nuther,

If Fabio stages a hair pin intervention we'll run an end around and double down on him with some hair makeover of our own.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> pause for thought on 2 vs 4 lanes. I'll likely stick with 2... but you never say never!


Hi, Dave,

I'd say a four-lane track was a very good thing not to say never to. Someone on this (or another) forum once said, "A 4-lane isn't twice as much fun as a 2-lane, it's four times as much fun." I'm inclined to agree - though I realize it's a matter of personal taste.

-- D


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking layouts guys! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

Do you have any suggestions for using 12 and 9 inch curves??????


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok, I'm thinking about Neubaur 21 layout that's on HO slot car racings site. roblem is I don't have any 6" curves, I did find a set of 4 for $20 on Ebay but money is a little tight right now. I was thinking of adding on a couple of inches to the door. And subbing the 3 inch straight for 6 inch pieces and the 9 inch straight on the end for 2 6's what do you think? Perhaps I can sub the 6" turns for 9 and 12"s, I'm not too sure. Problem is I can't find a 3" straight for Tyco. What do you think???  Dave


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Rideinstile, if you need more Tyco compatible 6" curves, Bud's HO cars is one of the places you can get them from.


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

He has 3 pairs for $27 with shipping. That's not bad, it's on my future buy list. Wifes cars needs tires first. Thanks for the info, Dave


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

It's a rainy day here so I'm looking at some older posts.

This post is interesting but a lot of it has been removed.

Is there any chance of restoring te removed graphics and pics ?

Thx , Gonzo


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Most went the way of the Dodo....*

What are ya lookin for Gonzo??... Here's the snackbar. nd


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

Is that the Fonz leaning up against the Hamburger stand?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

yankee_3b said:


> Is that the Fonz leaning up against the Hamburger stand?


Why yes it is... and right next to him in the green shorts, on the left, is Coach61 ordering a small salad. :lol: nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> Why yes it is... and right next to him in the green shorts, on the left, is Coach61 ordering a small salad. :lol: nd


Probably a cheesbuger salad, topped with french fries and onion rings...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Probably a cheesbuger salad, topped with french fries and onion rings...


And a large coffee!! They don't sell donuts, do they??? :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> Why yes it is... and right next to him in the green shorts, on the left, is Coach61 ordering a small salad. :lol: nd


Looks more like a lime green mini skirt to me


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Looks more like a lime green mini skirt to me


And white Go Go boots!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Looks more like a lime green mini skirt to me


I believe those are called "Skorts". Must be an Argyle thing? nd


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

It's a kilt......hootmon!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Kilts have a tartan weave of some pattern.
That, my friend is a skirt.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Say, is it just my eyes, or is he flipping the bird at the guy behind the counter??? Maybe I need to go to 200% and check again..... Maybe one of those.. ahem.. tricks of the camera" situations? :lol:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Wondered who'd spot that....*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Say, is it just my eyes, or is he flipping the bird at the guy behind the counter???


No joeLED... I believe he realizes the paparazzi has zeroed in on him and he's returning a "friendly" greeting.... " Jeebus, can't a guy grab a hot dog at the track (in his new miniskirt) without the whole world spying on him?" :jest: nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes.. I see that now.. He is clearly flipping off someone behind him. Thanks for the clarification!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Then it IS Coach!!!!!


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

TJD241,

Great looking layout. Do you have an overhead shot of the whole layout? 

Dave


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hey Omega...*

Go to the sticky thread in this forum later (Wed night). I actually just started a member track thread and need to add to it myself. I will post-up something later tonight. Thanks for looking and for the kind words. nd


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I finally got to this thread.. all i can say is... bite me.. lol...its not me, looks more like Rich you can tell.. no sidearm...and i have all my hair still.. but digging the lime green hahaha


Coach!!! <--- this is exactly what you think it is suppose to represent..


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Har (finally) !!*

Just tryin to troll up a rise outta ya Coach. You gotta admit though, that "hand gesture" is pretty familiar.  I was beginning to wonder if you'd ever get to see this with all that "work" stuff gettin in the way. Glad ya found it before it hit the archives!! lol.... nd


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> Just tryin to troll up a rise outta ya Coach. You gotta admit though, that "hand gesture" is pretty familiar.  I was beginning to wonder if you'd ever get to see this with all that "work" stuff gettin in the way. Glad ya found it before it hit the archives!! lol.... nd


I know, my wife says my hand is gonna stay that way...


Dave


----------

